# Anyone on facebook?



## house (Apr 7, 2004)

I've been told facebook.com is a pretty cool way meeting people in school and getting connected with people. I'd like to give it a try but would like some of you guys to join with me so I can have some friends listed off the bat. Anyone willing, I think we could create a fairly large community and get to know eachother better too. What do you guys think?

P.S.
For those who don't know, facebook.com is a online facebook for students everywhere. You register with your college email or high school address and it lets you see who's in class with you and what they are like, your friends and your friends friends, and set events and groups etc... sounds pretty cool.


----------



## identityless (Apr 14, 2004)

I have one.


----------



## house (Apr 7, 2004)

identityless, pm me your name and school so I can add you as a friend. 

If anyone else wants to get on too just send me your name and school and I send you the list of everyone else already on. :thanks


----------



## house (Apr 7, 2004)

nyx added to the list!


----------



## rb27 (Jul 17, 2005)

I'll go for it as long as we don't really mention anything about SAD. It's kinda odd mixing that up with people I know in the "real world".


----------



## Norske (Sep 21, 2005)

Please add me as a friend! I've PM'd all of you who asked with my info.


----------



## house (Apr 7, 2004)

Nyx is in, rb27's invited just waiting for you to accept :um 

Norske, I can't find you school, is it listed under something else?

Identityless, the link to your page won't work. Try pm'img me your name and school. 


rb27, no SA talk, I got it. I think this is a good way to make our profiles not so empty and show have a few friends, get connected better and support eachother. I know a profile with no friends looks strange. This could help us meet other people at our schools. You never know, doesn't hurt to try. 

Come on guys, lets get more people on this! Feel free to PM me with your info or just request mine. If you want to connect with anyone else just give them or me a pm :banana


----------



## ghostgurl (Sep 20, 2004)

That's really cool. Thanks for the site.


----------



## rb27 (Jul 17, 2005)

house said:


> Nyx is in, rb27's invited just waiting for you to accept :um


Done and done. :banana



> Norske, I can't find you school, is it listed under something else?


Hmm, I found it. :stu


----------



## house (Apr 7, 2004)

ghostgurl said:


> That's really cool. Thanks for the site.


So are you going to join or what? :b 
Norske, I found you school. I guess I wasn't looking in the right spot.


----------



## Norske (Sep 21, 2005)

house said:


> ghostgurl said:
> 
> 
> > That's really cool. Thanks for the site.
> ...


No problem, and you're added.


----------



## WhyMe888 (Aug 22, 2005)

.....


----------



## outtamind (Jun 25, 2004)

I'm on facebook, i'd like to add some of you


----------



## El Conquistador (Sep 7, 2005)

Also on facebook. But I don't use it. Just have myself on there.


----------



## itsmemaggi (Sep 26, 2005)

Oooh, PM me! I want facebook friends!!!


----------



## WhyMe888 (Aug 22, 2005)

...


----------



## Jim (Nov 11, 2003)

I'm on facebook but I only have one friend. It's kind of pathetic when I compare my profile to those that have dozens (or hundreds) of friends.


----------



## Jess (Oct 23, 2004)

*hey*

pm me too i would like facebook friends


----------



## kikachuck (Nov 10, 2003)

Kind of on a tangentially related note, there is a bit of a controversy at my school over the school servers blocking facebook from anybody using their service (library, computer labs, students who use it). Is this common?


----------



## jca (Feb 7, 2005)

PM me, i have a facebook too, but i want to make sure no one mentions SA on it.


----------



## Jennie* (Jul 2, 2005)

I have one too!


----------



## uranage (Jul 4, 2004)

I am interested in making friend with anyone as well.

PM if you want or email me at [email protected]


----------



## ShyLight (Jun 19, 2004)

jca said:


> PM me, i have a facebook too, but i want to make sure no one mentions SA on it.


 :agree :agree

So pm anyone who has facebook. thanks!


----------



## cakesniffer (Nov 11, 2003)

Ooo, oo, I just got my student email today and opened an account. I have half a semester left before I'm finished, but better late than never.

I'm currently friendless, so, PM me if you wish. 

I may PM people later on. :lol


----------



## rb27 (Jul 17, 2005)

I lost track of this thread and to be honest I don't feel like going back and PMing everyone, so if anyone ever wants to add me just PM me.


----------



## ShyLight (Jun 19, 2004)

Just thought to put this topic at the top incase there were other people with facebook. bye! opcorn


----------



## pittstonjoma (Nov 10, 2003)

I'm at facebook.. search for JoleneMarie Williams


----------



## eyeguess (Nov 30, 2003)

I'm on Facebook, but I never filled anything out


----------



## okcomputr85 (Jul 5, 2004)

If anyone wants to add me to their facebook, they can feel free to pm me.


----------



## zelig (Apr 15, 2005)

ding...i'm on facebook and reviving this thread.


----------



## Vade (Mar 11, 2006)

I'm on FaceBook as well. PM me if you're interested.


----------



## microbe (Apr 3, 2006)

same


----------



## theturtle (Nov 24, 2005)

PM me as well.


----------



## missperfection (Jun 21, 2005)

I'm reviving this thread...I'm on facebook now, so PM if you're interested.


----------



## Karla (Dec 26, 2005)

i use to be on facebook but took myself of. it was just a constant reminder to myself that i have no life and no friends esp seeing all those pics of the happy people


----------



## countrygirl (May 28, 2006)

PM me to!!!


----------



## Kristen930 (Jun 24, 2006)

*EDIT*: I am no longer on Facebook anymore :b


----------



## theturtle (Nov 24, 2005)

Sorry I am done with facebook. It has been useless in meeting people with the same interests as me. So I moved to myspace.


----------



## WhyMe888 (Aug 22, 2005)

theturtle said:


> Sorry I am done with facebook. It has been useless in meeting people with the same interests as me. So I moved to myspace.


how come your picture changes when you're not on it anymore?


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

I would never use such services. I don't know why.


----------



## Redox (Jan 20, 2006)

i'm on it. Even though I feel totally inadequate compared to some friends whom seeminlgy know half of the bloody campus, I stick with it because it's one of those things I actually give up my time to keep up with it.


----------



## Ktgurl (Dec 6, 2005)

Redox said:


> i'm on it. Even though I feel totally inadequate compared to some friends whom seeminlgy know half of the bloody campus, I stick with it because it's one of those things I actually give up my time to keep up with it.


i wonder if those people atucally know those all those people. i noticed that new freshmen who have never even entered the campus konw 50 people while i who have spent two years only have 20 friends.


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2006)

I would like to have some facebook friends too. I want to network and meet some people from school, but its embarassing when you have no friends. PM me if you want to be my friend


----------



## onlylordknows (Apr 27, 2004)

I'm on it as well

I hate looking at my profile... especially the pictures that people tagged.. I look so boring and friendless... I think I'm afraid that people will judge me after looking at it
Most of the people that I have added as a friend are acquaintances who don't really know me... maybe they thought differently about me but now they know the truth :lol


----------



## Karla (Dec 26, 2005)

onlylordknows said:


> I'm on it as well
> 
> I hate looking at my profile... especially the pictures that people tagged.. I look so boring and friendless... I think I'm afraid that people will judge me after looking at it
> Most of the people that I have added as a friend are acquaintances who don't really know me... maybe they thought differently about me but now they know the truth :lol


at least you have people to tag you....i don't even have that.... :fall


----------



## ndircukm (Jan 2, 2006)

Im on facebook


----------



## cakesniffer (Nov 11, 2003)

Let me reannounce, I have Facebook! PM me if you want a friendy.


----------



## justagirl04 (Sep 17, 2006)

and another revival...

I'm on facebook!!! And I have a few "friends" but would find it cool to have a few from this website too.

PM me.


----------



## Eraserhead (Sep 23, 2006)

I'm on Facebook! Only it's down-right embarrasing how few friends I have  

PM me.


----------



## Message (Sep 20, 2006)

I'm on facebook too... I'll be happy to add new friends! Send me a PM as well.


----------



## cakesniffer (Nov 11, 2003)

And so it's begun! Now _anyone_ can join Facebook. Just a head's up for those who want to join, but aren't in college.


----------



## countrygirl (May 28, 2006)

just joined facebook, now all i need is friends to add to it!lol PM me if you want to be friends


----------



## cat burglar (Sep 2, 2006)

Sheri said:


> Now _anyone_ can join Facebook. Just a head's up for those who want to join, but aren't in college.


uke such a shame. they should have kept it exclusively for college students.


----------



## Oberyn (Feb 7, 2006)

Yes! Lets all post on everybodies walls so we can be better than everyone else!


----------



## cakesniffer (Nov 11, 2003)

cat burglar said:


> Sheri said:
> 
> 
> > Now _anyone_ can join Facebook. Just a head's up for those who want to join, but aren't in college.
> ...


I agree, I'm definitely disappointed.


----------



## sh0x (Oct 9, 2006)

...


----------

